# Lowest Maintenance fee for Wyndham properties



## pspworkid1203 (Jun 2, 2019)

Aloha,
    can someone pl. guide me as to which wyndham location has the lowest maintenance fees

Thanks in advance


----------



## dgalati (Jun 2, 2019)

pspworkid1203 said:


> Aloha,
> can someone pl. guide me as to which wyndham location has the lowest maintenance fees
> 
> Thanks in advance


Of course you can find it on tug. Right above this thread. Or use link below.

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/2019-maintenance-fees.282471/


----------



## dgalati (Jun 2, 2019)

dgalati said:


> Of course you can find it on tug. Right above this thread. Or use link below.
> 
> https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/2019-maintenance-fees.282471/


Most do not include the program fee.


----------



## pspworkid1203 (Jun 2, 2019)

dgalati said:


> Most do not include the program fee.


so looks like canterbury or Bali hai is the best option. Interesting as Bali hai is in Kauai Hawaii


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 2, 2019)

dgalati said:


> Most do not include the program fee.



If you actually look at the chart, the sheet clearly shows the MFs per 1000 points, then the program fees, and then the combined per 1000 points costs with fees.  Very easy to understand.  Use the chart.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 2, 2019)

pspworkid1203 said:


> so looks like canterbury or Bali hai is the best option. Interesting as Bali hai is in Kauai Hawaii



These are hard to come by though - since they are the lowest MFs, and oftentimes go for more money than you may be willing to spend because of demand.  National Harbor and PCB are also fairly low, and are resold with more frequency than either Bali Hai or Canterbury IME.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pspworkid1203 (Jun 2, 2019)

can you pl. kindly repost the chart on this thread. Thanks


----------



## pspworkid1203 (Jun 2, 2019)

pardon my ignorance, what is PCB..where is it located? where is national harbor located?

Thanks


----------



## Jan M. (Jun 2, 2019)

pspworkid1203 said:


> pardon my ignorance, what is PCB..where is it located? where is national harbor located?
> 
> Thanks



PCB is Panama City Beach. National Harbor is in Baltimore, Maryland. There are several different associations in Bali Hai and they don't all have the same maintenance fees.


----------



## dgalati (Jun 2, 2019)

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?attachments/10577/


----------



## schoolmarm (Jun 3, 2019)

National Harbor is not in Baltimore MD, but in National Harbor (Oxen Hill) MD.  Across the water from Washington DC.


----------



## dgalati (Jun 3, 2019)

schoolmarm said:


> National Harbor is not in Baltimore MD, but in National Harbor (Oxen Hill) MD.  Across the water from Washington DC.


It is actually across the water from Old Town Alexandria.


----------



## geerlijd (Jun 3, 2019)

This thread is a sticky and contains 2019 Wyndham maintenance fees:
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=282471&share_fid=67985&share_type=t


----------



## bnoble (Jun 3, 2019)

pspworkid1203 said:


> can you pl. kindly repost the chart on this thread. Thanks


This would probably work better for you if you were willing to do even a little bit of the work.


----------



## WingRider (Jun 3, 2019)

dgalati said:


> https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?attachments/10577/



The chart linked above is inaccurate for CWA contracts.  It shows $5.86; the correct amount is $5.99.


----------



## dgalati (Jun 3, 2019)

bnoble said:


> This would probably work better for you if you were willing to do even a little bit of the work.





pspworkid1203 said:


> can you pl. kindly repost the chart on this thread. Thanks



No problem. Here you go I will post it again.
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?attachments/10577/


----------



## Jan M. (Jun 3, 2019)

schoolmarm said:


> National Harbor is not in Baltimore MD, but in National Harbor (Oxen Hill) MD.  Across the water from Washington DC.



You are correct. I had Baltimore on my mind because there was discussion recently about the Metro stop between the airport and Old Town Alexandria being closed, flying into Baltimore and which of the two resorts people prefer.


----------

